
Danny Hillis: The Internet could crash. We need a Plan B (video) - infoman
http://www.ted.com/talks/danny_hillis_the_internet_could_crash_we_need_a_plan_b.html
======
ColinWright
OK, so I can either sit for 12 minutes and listen, or read the transcript in
about 90 seconds. Which do you think I'll do? It's interesting, but 12 minutes
worth?

(... zip ...)

~~~
infoman
transcript ftw!

